# Empty rat cage..



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

So, here is my rat cage from around 10 years ago when I had a pair of rats.. just after suggestions of what YOU would keep in it other than:

Degu's - Just because
Rat's 
Chipmuncks

Not so much sugar gliders either..

Approx Dimensions: 27" long, 17" wide and 28" tall (ground/middle shelf/ small shelf 1/4 of the the length of cage - shelves can be removed)


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

That cage is tiny, im not sure its big enough for rats, lets alone anything else. Perhaps mice or hamsters? (I know very little about either, so somebody will correct me if im wrong, im sure)


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

let me properly measure it...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

oh its a little bigger than I thought... 27" long, 17" wide and 28" tall


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's a critter 2 cage and I wouldn't put my two rats in that its too small and its far too small for chipmunks and sugar gliders, sugar gliders need a cage that's minimum of 4ft x 2ftt x 2ft and i think chipmunks need bigger you might be lucky and get two degus but that's it


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

lisadew24 said:


> It's a critter 2 cage and I wouldn't put my two rats in that its too small and its far too small for chipmunks and sugar gliders, sugar gliders need a cage that's minimum of 4ft x 2ftt x 2ft and i think chipmunks need bigger you might be lucky and get two degus but that's it


Oh I don't know what brand it is.. I was like 11 years old when I had rats. Yeah, it's just somebody suggested sugar gliders and chinchillas.. but its too small for that


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

If you can cover/seal the bottom half and fill it with substrate you could create a makeshift gerbilarium type of thing and keep a pair of gerbils in there, not sure about the bare wire on small feet though. It's really too small for anything I can think of except gerbils or a hamster if you can alter it so they're not walking on the mesh.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> If you can cover/seal the bottom half and fill it with substrate you could create a makeshift gerbilarium type of thing and keep a pair of gerbils in there, not sure about the bare wire on small feet though. It's really too small for anything I can think of except gerbils or a hamster if you can alter it so they're not walking on the mesh.


That is not a bad idea.. the very bottom had mesh floor but I took that out and got rid of it all them years ago. The middle shelf comes out and the top bit with the ladder can easily be pulled off so that they have NO wire to walk on! So it is possible to make it just the tray and 4 sides with the roof...


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

you could get a tank and use it as a topper.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Draco said:


> you could get a tank and use it as a topper.


Ohh never thought that, thank you! when/IF i do decide to use it, it won't be for a while so will have plenty of time to figure something out and add bits like a glass tank bottom.

Will let you all know what i come up with! Thanks for the suggestions :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Cage and tank manufacturers have a lot to answer for because you can't help but think that if you can buy it, it must be suitable for something to live in!

I think the best use of small enclosures are:

a) use them to link to more to create more space and something really interesting to live in.

b) use as a bedroom/bolthole which is left open. But obviously the room/larger enclosure needs to be secure and safe.


In my opinion, backed up by a bit of study, is that mice are the only species who actually prefer LESS space. It makes them feel secure to have a small territory to 'guard' and will live in a small area in the wild provided a food source and water are present. In captivity however, I'd still ensure the enrichment is there, even in a smaller tank.

Anything else - go as big and as interesting as possible and keep nest area the same (to promote security and reduce stress) but change up the lesser used areas to improve enrichment :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Totally agree, I have never understood what hamster cages are all about or RABBIT HUTCHES!!?? Rabbit hutches are in no way, shape or form suitable for rabbits in my opinion.. in the wild they naturally go underground to sleep or to escape predators but they have a sleeping area at the TOP? How did that even happen??? 

And that is just the design.. won't even get started on space!

I know looking back now I feel a fool but then I was only 11 years old and mum most properly dealt with the pet shop assistant and got everything they said to buy...


----------

